# No more 2015 Road bikes



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

So i heard today, that Giant will no longer be shipping any 2015 models (Advanced and Pro models, SL's are made in Taiwan, so it shoudn't be affected) beyond what has already shipped from the factory. The fire that I talked about a while back, supposedly did some more damage than i thought. 

Not sure if this effects their MTB or Hybrid models or not. 

So whatever stock your LBS is showing from Giant should be it. They will probably do a early release of 2016 bikes.


----------



## T800 (Jan 27, 2014)

Do you have any links related to that factory fire?

I have been searching the news from Taiwanese media but nothing came out.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

T800 said:


> Do you have any links related to that factory fire?
> 
> I have been searching the news from Taiwanese media but nothing came out.


No, it was China. Only bikes giant makes in Taiwan is the SL versions, which should not be impacted.


----------



## T800 (Jan 27, 2014)

I see.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

r1lee said:


> No, it was China. Only bikes giant makes in Taiwan is the SL versions, which should not be impacted.


Taiwan, officially the Republic of China.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

i never said that Taiwan wasn't part of China. 

Just like i would refer to alaska as alaska but not part of the Continental USA.


----------



## Chemist88 (Feb 12, 2015)

My 2015 defy advanced 2 has a sticker that says made in Taiwan, but I don't know if that can be trusted.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

So, I was right? That is crazy. I am looking forward to the 2016 then, but I am guessing this whole thing is going to prolong my wait. Any news on when the 2016s will be made public and released?


----------



## gaff (Jun 9, 2014)

well that is a fairly dramatic post.

pre-orders are still showing up as available on online stores.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

gaff said:


> well that is a fairly dramatic post.
> 
> pre-orders are still showing up as available on online stores.


Take it for what it's worth, it's the Internet. That information was relayed to me directly from Giant Canada. They are not receiving anymore bikes from giant hq, so whatever they got for 2015 is it, they don't expect any more bikes. Was told they will look at 2016 models moving forward.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

r1lee said:


> Take it for what it's worth, it's the Internet. That information was relayed to me directly from Giant Canada. They are not receiving anymore bikes from giant hq, so whatever they got for 2015 is it, they don't expect any more bikes. Was told they will look at 2016 models moving forward.


My two local shops could not confirm or refute what you are hearing. My favorite shop, however, did say that from their dealer site they are still seeing a week 19 delivery date for TCR Avanced Pro 1s (12-13 weeks out). They are seeing "back ordered" for Advanced 2s. The other shop simply said everything is back ordered in many sizes. They did mention though that there was a sales meeting at Giant HQ or Giant USA a week or so ago and that the talk then was that some TCRs might be available by the end of March/early April and that customers that had placed orders and already fully paid them would be the first to get bikes. I'm not sure what to believe at this point. So, I guess I will just be still for a minute and see what happens. I was also considering a Tarmac and the Fuji Transonic, but I really just want a TCR at this point (preferable a 2016 if I can get it failry soon).


----------



## Cannot (Jun 27, 2012)

tlg said:


> Taiwan, officially the Republic of China.



China, official name is the People's Republic of China.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> My two local shops could not confirm or refute what you are hearing. My favorite shop, however, did say that from their dealer site they are still seeing a week 19 delivery date for TCR Avanced Pro 1s (12-13 weeks out). They are seeing "back ordered" for Advanced 2s. The other shop simply said everything is back ordered in many sizes. They did mention though that there was a sales meeting at Giant HQ or Giant USA a week or so ago and that the talk then was that some TCRs might be available by the end of March/early April and that customers that had placed orders and already fully paid them would be the first to get bikes. I'm not sure what to believe at this point. So, I guess I will just be still for a minute and see what happens. I was also considering a Tarmac and the Fuji Transonic, but I really just want a TCR at this point (preferable a 2016 if I can get it failry soon).


Maybe I'm wrong and SL's aren't the only bikes built in Taiwan. So some bikes might be available while others are not. 

Remember that giant is the worlds largest manufacturer. Trek, Scott, colnago and others, their responsibility is to build their partners bikes first before theirs.


----------



## Cannot (Jun 27, 2012)

r1lee said:


> Remember that giant is the worlds largest manufacturer. Trek, Scott, colnago and others, their responsibility is to build their partners bikes first before theirs.




Good article to read.

A tour of Giant?s Taichung factory | CyclingTips]A tour of Giant’s Taichung factory | CyclingTips


I believe my old 2012 Defy 2 (6011 alloy) was made in Taiwan.....at least, the label said that.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Cannot said:


> Good article to read.
> 
> A tour of Giant?s Taichung factory | CyclingTips]A tour of Giant’s Taichung factory | CyclingTips
> 
> ...



I was at that factory a long time ago, I think it's been 13-14 years ago. It use to be the largest factory in Taiwan. But giant back then started moving its operation to the mainland.


----------



## gaff (Jun 9, 2014)

r1lee said:


> Maybe I'm wrong and SL's aren't the only bikes built in Taiwan. So some bikes might be available while others are not.


based on nothing but the availability dates - i would guess it is the non-pro line that was effected by fire.


----------



## Cannot (Jun 27, 2012)

r1lee said:


> I was at that factory a long time ago, I think it's been 13-14 years ago. It use to be the largest factory in Taiwan. But giant back then started moving its operation to the mainland.


I believe The most of CF bikes still made in Daija factory.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Cannot said:


> Good article to read.
> 
> A tour of Giant?s Taichung factory | CyclingTips]A tour of Giant’s Taichung factory | CyclingTips
> 
> ...


Nice, thank you for sharing this.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

gaff said:


> based on nothing but the availability dates - i would guess it is the non-pro line that was effected by fire.


Not sure, but the propel advanced pro 0 (Orange propel) is done for the season. My lbs had to cancel a few preorders since that's one of the models gone.


----------



## HawkeyeBike (Feb 8, 2015)

I was told today by a local LBS that Giant Defy Advanced 2 bikes are 3-4 weeks out.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

As of yesterday, my shop is saying at east 11 weeks out for 2015 TCR Advanced 2 or Advanced Pro 1 bikes in my size and 1 week for alloy TCR bikes. I didn't ask about the new Defy or Propel. I haven't heard anything about the release of 2016 TCR or any 2016 Giant bikes.


----------



## Bob Wade (Jun 22, 2011)

I can get a 2014 TCR advanced pro 0 compact (the white one) for $2699. Now I am not sure if I should go ahead or wait until the 2016 models. Any color but white and I probably would pull the trigger for sure. :idea:


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Bob Wade said:


> I can get a 2014 TCR advanced pro 0 compact (the white one) for $2699. Now I am not sure if I should go ahead or wait until the 2016 models. Any color but white and I probably would pull the trigger for sure. :idea:


I was told consumers probably won't get their hands on a 2016 until at least August, but more likely September. Ordering in advance will help, but my guy's best guess is that it is unlikely to happen before late summer or early fall. Being in this weird spot between model years kind of bites. I have actually considered just buying something cheap (like a Defy 5 or Specialized Allez to ride until the 2016s come out and then to use as a back- up/foul weather bike.


----------

